# Plastic clips false door



## Reaper417 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a question.I have two false door fronts in front of my sink.The cabinets were not made by me.My neice pulled the drawer to open it and it wasn't made to open.She broke the clips that held the drawer front.I need to replace those clips.Anyone have any idea were I could get them?The way they are made, there is a screw going into the side of the cabinet with a piece of plastic around it and the C clip on the drawer front sort of clicks into it.Any help would be great or any ideas also.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Now is the best time to get that shallow compartment that attaches to the inside of the false front. It's perfect for scrub pads, etc. The false front then mounts to the cabinet face frame with the supplied hidden hinges.


----------

